# Month Old Frizzle



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

This is our month old Frizzle. I am not sure of sex... I named it Popcorn today.
The wife and I will keep it no matter which it is.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Very cute! So fluffy! Nice picture!


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Nice! Is the breed a frizzle?cool nice pick


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

Lovely!!!!!


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Pretty chicken "jealous" 

Good luck
Olivia


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks good question soccerchicken12 so I looked it up... finally. Here is what I found

A Frizzle is a type of chicken with feathers that curl outwards, rather than lying flat as in most chickens. While many consider the Frizzle to be an entirely separate breed, it is not. Chickens from all breeds may have a frizzled appearance. It is a variety within breeds, some with clean legs and others with feathering on the legs.[1] Genetically, the frizzled gene is a dominant trait.[1] As a result of its unusual look, Frizzles are primarily exhibition birds, and are included in the Standard of Perfection.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Such an adorable chicken! Add it to the 'I want' list!


----------

